# Ashanti



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Looking for any info/details/photo of the Ashanti,that sunk in WW II.
The sinking took place on 10th June 1944 off the Isle Of Wight when the Ashanti was torpedoed by a German E-Boat, the vessel, a 534 tons coaster, was engaged in supporting the D-Day landings at the time.
Any help will be much appreciated, and most welcome, thanks in advance.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

To keep this thread updated:

Note:The captain was apparently the youngest captain in the British Merchant Marine at the time, he was aged twenty-four.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Ahoy Ruud,

Not much more I can add.
*Evans, T.E., & Co LTD. LONDON.*

MV Ashanti Built 1936, 500 tons. Engine Aft. Hull: light grey. 

Rgds


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Hugh,

Thanks mate, at least we now know what company she belonged.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Found this on her:just a piccie fails

*ASHANTI – 1937* 
*Code letters*: MLLB *Official Number*: 164622 
*Rigging*: single screw motor vessel; 1 deck; 3 cemented bulkheads; cruiser stern; 
machinery aft; cellular double bottom 114 feet, 180 tons; Forward Peak Tank 54 tons; 
Aft Peak Tank 41 tons 
*Tonnage*: 534 tons gross, 333 under deck and 274 net 
*Dimensions*: 183.6 feet long, 27.1 foot beam and holds 8 feet deep; Poop 42 feet; 
Quarter Deck 100 feet; Forecastle 18 feet 
*Construction*: 1936, Goole Ship Building & Repairing Co. Ltd. In Goole 
*Propulsion*: 4-stroke, single acting oil engine with 7 cylinders of 11 inches diameter each; 
stroke 17 11/16 inches; 82 nominal horsepower; engine by 
Humboldt Deutzmotoren A.G. in Koln-Deutz 
*Owners*: T.E. Evans & Co. Ltd. 
*Port of registry*: London


----------



## EBenarty (Oct 5, 2005)

My father was on the Ashantian. Is that the one you are looking for ??


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy EBenarty,

No I don't think so, the vessel I/We am/are looking for was called the ASHANTI.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Malcolm,

Yeah, still looking for that piccie, it won't getting me off,after I received this email via-via-via.:

Dear Sirs

 I am emailing you as a last resort to try to obtain a photograph of the above vessel. My aged cousin in the Shetland Islands was the wife of the master, killed in the attack and he was apparently the youngest captain in the British Merchant Marine at the time, he was aged twenty- four. She would dearly love to obtain this if possible. The sinking took place on 10th June 1944 off the Isle Of Wight when the Ashanti was torpedoed by a German E-Boat, the vessel, a 534 tons coaster, was engaged in supporting the D-Day landings at the time. My email address is **************and the home address is ************ I have been trying for a long time to obtain a photograph for my cousin and would really appreciate any help you can provide, I am naturally ready to pay any expenses involved.
With Thanks from John S Stewart
-------
Many thanks for your email with the the good news, it is definitely the right ship, my sincere thanks to you and your Dutch friends, all we need now is the photograph. I have emailed my cousin Irene in Shetland, she will be thrilled about it, she has waited sixty-two years to receive this information. It is fortunate that we met via the Internet

Note:I was already glad to find some details,there must be somewhere a piccie!!!!!


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Just to inform you, we found a lovely model of her at:


http://riversea.tugtalk.co.uk/zzgoole/ashanti.htm

Many thanks, for helping finding her!!!!!(Applause)


----------



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

What a site that is Ruud, lots of old Everard ships on there too.
many thanks for that one


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations on finding "Ashanti". Ruud. Also, Thank you for all the help and time you give to help us when we need it. (Applause) (Applause) 
All the best. Barney. Well done.


----------



## colin.clews (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a friend Fred Priest who served on the Tribal class destroyer HMS Ashanti in WW2, and who took part in fleet escort and convoy escort duties in the North Atlantic and Arctic in 1940/41 including convoy PQ18 to Murmansk, and Operation Pedestal, the convoy from the UK to Malta to try and get supplies through to the defenders. Fred's memory is not too good now, and I'm trying to put together the story of the ship during Fred's time for him, his friends, and his family. I've located one old ship-mate, and found out that Terence Lewin, the Gunnery Officer on Ashanti on the Malta run, was later the Skipper of HMS Brittania, and became Lord Lewin, First Sea Lord, and mastermind of the Fauklands Operation. I have been trying to find out who captained the Ashanti in th '40s but without success, and would appreciate any help that be able to offer.
Thanks,
Colin Clews


----------



## Richard Maskiell (Apr 4, 2007)

*Ashanti (HMS)*

Colin,

Captains of HMS Ashanti (as per Brice "The Tribals") were:
Cdr WG Davis 29.11.38-9.11.40
Cdr RG Onslow 1.6.41-12.12.42
Lt Cdr JR Barnes 13.12.42-18.8.44
Lt Cdr CR Purse 19.8.44-24.6.45


----------



## colin.clews (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks Richard, that's great. Wonder why so many skippers? 
Regards,
Colin


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*ASHANTI o/n 164622*

Hello Ruud,

You still looking for this: http://www.riverseaships.co.uk/memories/ashanti1936.htm

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

I have the crew list for Ashanti. She was attacked by e-boats from the 2nd Flotilla (Korvettenkapitan Hermann Opdenhoff).The wreck was located during a survey a few years ago south of St Catherine's Point. I also have a report of the sinking of the Ashanti, as witnessed by the 2 survivors from the Dungrange, which was sunk soon after Ashanti. It's included in the survivor's report for the loss of the Dungrange but it does mention Ashanti falling astern of the convoy, an explosion followed by the ship being on fire.

Dave W


----------



## Rui Amaro (Apr 27, 2007)

Olá everybody
Here a photo of the ASHANTI aground at Leixões due a gale on the 27/01/1937.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=78346&nocache=1
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year
Rui Amaro - Oporto


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi To you all.

Photo of the Ashanti in the following link.

http://www.gooleships.co.uk/goolesb/ashanti.htm

Regards
Graham


----------



## Jaqueline Wynne (Nov 2, 2012)

*HmS Ashanti*



Hugh MacLean said:


> Ahoy Ruud,
> 
> Not much more I can add.
> *Evans, T.E., & Co LTD. LONDON.*
> ...


Thank you anyway. My friend has a modwel of the Ashanrti . I was hoping I could find any of his old colleagues


----------



## Jaqueline Wynne (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks you so much Graham My friend Danny will be so thrilled with these. He celebrated his 87th birthday iin July and is busy writing to Prime Minister, Foriegn office etc. in an effort to get the Uksakov medals awarded to the crew of this ship sanctiooned by our govern,ent so that they can get them. All other countries have allowed them to be sent but not ours.


----------



## Jaqueline Wynne (Nov 2, 2012)

Again Thank uou so much . I so happy to be able to give Dan these pictures . His wife Sylvia will also be delighted. There was a programme on UK TV a month or so ago telling what terrible cir***stnaces these men went through to take food to Russia. She said" In 56 years of marriage I never realise just what they did. It was amazing. Thank you again


----------



## Jaqueline Wynne (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes I've heard Dan say. that before. I wish he could use the computer he would be delighted to talk to you all. but h is eye sight is very poor and he's not very staedy on his feet these days. After the war he was A . FIRE EATER and SWORD SWALLOWER, know as the " GREAT STROBOLI" for the past fifty odd years. !!!!


----------



## Jaqueline Wynne (Nov 2, 2012)

WOw!! would it be possible to have a copy to show my friend?


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

A few extra details which may be relevant from Merchant Ships 1939 (Talbot-Booth)
T.E.Evans & Co Ltd-London-fleet ; ASHANTI 1936 500 tgr
BENGUELA 1936 500 tgr
LOANDA 1936 500 tgr ( sisters ?)
Company started owning vessels in 1923 and whose ships used to have prefix
" PURLEY ..... "


----------



## Jaqueline Wynne (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you all for yur help. My riend has been delightesd with all the information. LAst week he wrote to the Prime Minister asking about the Ushakov medal. The rely was to applpy to the M.O.D. He did and ghot a reply today saying threy no longer issue this medal and to contact the Russian Embassy wich I have done. They say to contact the F.O C. THat they cannort issue the medal withut their permission. So I have scanned the letter and will email the Russian Embassy again. Thank you all again for your help.


----------



## Margo (Oct 21, 2015)

wightspirit said:


> I have the crew list for Ashanti. She was attacked by e-boats from the 2nd Flotilla (Korvettenkapital Hermann Opdenhoff).The wreck was located during a survey a few years ago south of St Catherine's Point. I also have a report of the sinking of the Ashanti, as witnessed by the 2 survivors from the Dungrange, which was sunk soon after Ashanti. It's included in the survivor's report for the loss of the Dungrange but it does mention Ashanti falling astern of the convoy, an explosion followed by the ship being on fire.
> 
> Dave W


Hi Dave,
I am seeking info re a relative who died when Ashantil was torpedoed. I would be grateful for the report on the sinking and crew list. 
Regards
Margo


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Margo said:


> Hi Dave,
> I am seeking info re a relative who died when Ashantil was torpedoed. I would be grateful for the report on the sinking and crew list.
> Regards
> Margo


 Here is a list >


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Margo said:


> Hi Dave,
> I am seeking info re a relative who died when Ashantil was torpedoed. I would be grateful for the report on the sinking and crew list.
> Regards
> Margo


 And here is the plaque >


----------



## Margo (Oct 21, 2015)

cueball44 said:


> Here is a list >


Oh my! That brought a lump in my throat. Thank you so much.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Margo said:


> Oh my! That brought a lump in my throat. Thank you so much.


 Hope you are OK, glad to help.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Margo

If you send me a private e-mail we can correspond - go to post No 17 - that's my username. Use that and add '@btinternet.com' - most users (me included) tend to avoid posting email addresses on public forums. 

Dave


----------

